# Ice fishing video. Weasel steals a walleye



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Too funny!
http://www.break.com/video/weasel-steals-fishermans-catch-3002284


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I saw that last night, I would crap myself


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

This is hilarious!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Hungry little fella


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

thats a mink


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Have to agree with ducky, that's a mink not a weasel !


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Either way that is hilarious!! 

... a mink trying to "weasel" a walleye...


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

My fiance showed me that the other day haha hilarious! Walleye are too hard to come by for me...I would fight the little guy to the death for my walleye


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Dang ol squirrely eyed weaselminkferretotterchupacabra man. Tryin ta get at them dang ol fish


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

ducky152000 said:


> thats a mink


Not all wrong. The mink is a member of the weasel family.


----------



## johnsherdup (Jun 2, 2014)

All Eyes said:


> Too funny!
> http://www.break.com/video/weasel-steals-fishermans-catch-3002284


That is funny.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Mickey said:


> Not all wrong. The mink is a member of the weasel family.


yea ok, so is it ok to call a bass a bluegill? since bass is in the sunfish family. didnt think so.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

ducky152000 said:


> yea ok, so is it ok to call a bass a bluegill? since bass is in the sunfish family. didnt think so.


Stop it! funny no matter what u call the critter....


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

1more said:


> Stop it! funny no matter what u call the critter....


 i agree funny, would love to see a mink do that. i have thrown live gills to mink on the bank before and watched them eat em up. but why should i get a smart a$$ remark for just stating the animal was a mink. but not give a smart a$$ remark back? i was not being cocky in any way. i wrote 3 words in my first post.


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

Great video! A mink has the guts to burrow into my shanty and go after a walleye. I would be tempted to let him have it. He had a nice stack there, one less fish to count towards limit which means I get to fish longer.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Fake.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

sounded like keith kechvieze.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

ducky152000 said:


> yea ok, so is it ok to call a bass a bluegill? since bass is in the sunfish family. didnt think so.


Sorry I offended you ducky. I thought it was just a comment and nothing more. I'll be sure not to respond to your posts again.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

1more said:


> Stop it! funny no matter what u call the critter....


Good call 1more. I was just making a comment and didn't see that chewing out coming. Thanks for raising the voice of reason.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Skip2myalou said:


> Great video! A mink has the guts to burrow into my shanty and go after a walleye. I would be tempted to let him have it. He had a nice stack there, one less fish to count towards limit which means I get to fish longer.


Could you imagine a mink trying to haul a 10 pound Lake Erie walleye out of a shanty?! haha


----------



## Pomoxisaholic (Jan 16, 2015)

Had a racoon steal a 7 / 8 pound walleye off the stringer while casting from the rocks at Edgewater this year. Thought it was safe in the water in between the rocks. Luckily it was a good night, wasn't gonna fight him for it. Learned a lesson that night won't do that again..


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

fishdealer04 said:


> Could you imagine a mink trying to haul a 10 pound Lake Erie walleye out of a shanty?! haha


Considering a Mink goes between 1 and 2 pounds it is quite a feat! Trapping them many years ago, I still remember how hard they can bite and their teeth are like needles. Theyare also very very fast when on the attack!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Speaking of sneaky varmints, I walked into my friends bathroom during the Super Bowl to this sight. It's his ferret Hooch climbing out of the trash can. He runs all over the house and only goes back in his giant 3 story cage to use the litter box and eat. He also plays with my friends big German Shepard like a puppy. What a character.


----------

